# Giant Stance 1 LTD top oder flop?



## Originalteil (26. September 2015)

Hallo ihr lieben, 

ich plane mir ein All Mountain Fully zu kaufen. Es soll mein erstes Fully werden, hauptsächlich für den heimischen Wald und ab und an auch mal ne Woche in den Bergen. 

Heute habe ich mir bein Händler Vor Ort das Giant Stance 1 Ltd angeschaut und bin auch ein paar Meter damit gefahren. 

Rein vom Feeling find ich es echt gut, ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob die 1300€ gerechtfertigt sind, und ob ich damit langfristig glücklich werde. 

Daher meine Frage, ist das Rad preislich in Ordnunng und taugt es auch für meine Zwecke? Ich fahre hauptsächlich Waldwege, hier und da auch mal einen Trail mit Wurzeln und auch mal eine Treppe. 

Danke schonmal für eure Rückmeldung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





viele Grüße


----------



## rmaurer (27. September 2015)

Originalteil schrieb:


> Hallo ihr lieben,
> 
> ich plane mir ein All Mountain Fully zu kaufen. Es soll mein erstes Fully werden, hauptsächlich für den heimischen Wald und ab und an auch mal ne Woche in den Bergen.
> 
> ...


Stance ist als Einstiegsgerät schon ok aber wenn möglich würd ich etwas mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen und gleich ein Trance kaufen (eventuell ein im Abverkauf vergünstigtes 2015er Modell)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blowmountain (28. September 2015)

hi, ich habe mir als Wiedereinsteiger in das Thema MTB im Frühjahr das Stance gekauft (wird hierzulande glaube ich nur als Stance LTD geführt, es gibt nur ein Stance Modell hier, daher entfällt der Zusatz 1, 2 etc).

bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden und kann es für Touren in gemäßigtem Terrain empfehlen. Es wird ja sehr schnell in die Einsteigerkiste gepackt. Ich würde das allerdings nicht unbedingt so bezeichnen. Klar hat man hier auf günstige Komponenten geachtet, Flexpoint anstatt Maestro usw. Für den zugedachten Einsatzbereich (Trail & Tour) aber fühle ich mich mit dem Stance nicht unterdimensioniert. Mit 120mm Federweg finde ich das Stance eine sinnvolle Ergänzung zum 140er Trance oder 160er Reign, wenn man das Giant Line Up betrachtet. DAs haben so glaube ich nicht so viele Hersteller differenziert.

Ich finde das Stance erstaunlich leicht für ein Alu-Fully (gefühlt). Es ist sehr agil, enge Kurven lassen sich prima meistern. Ich bin damit im Sommer in Flims mehrfach den Runca Trail gefahren, das STance hat den Trail problemlos gemeistert. Allerdings waren die Bremsbeläge danach runter. Die Bremsen überhaupt sind das Manko am STance. Die werden demnächst durch SLX getauscht. Auf Waldwegen akzeptabel, aber wenn man doch mal technischer fahren will, sind die Serienbremesen auf DAuer nix.

In Summe für den von dir beschriebenen Bereich also durchaus geeignet. Wenn es dabei bleibt! wenn du doch "Blut lecken" solltest in Richtung All Mountain und mehr Federwegpotential dann nimm in der Tat das Trance. ich selber mir das 2016er Reign 2 LTD als Zweit-Bike bestellt um auch im bikepark Spaß zu haben. Für Touren werde ich das STance aber sehr gerne behalten. es fährt einfach zu gut um es wieder zu verkaufen.


----------



## blowmountain (28. September 2015)

Nachtrag: hier gibt's ein wie ich finde ganz gutes Review:
http://www.mbr.co.uk/reviews/full-suspension-bikes/giant-stance-27-5-2-review
Aufpassen allerdings, hier wird das US/UK Stance 2 beschrieben, die Komponenten sind mit dem deutschen Stance nicht ganz deckungsgleich. Insgesamt trifft die Beschreibung aber auch meine Eindrücke. Über den angeblich zu langen Vorbau kann man sich streiten. Ich finde die Länge beim uphill Klettern z.B. sehr hilfreich. Überhaupt klettert das Stance sehr willig, das hatte ich oben vergessen zu erwähnen.


----------



## Originalteil (28. September 2015)

hallo zusammen, 

Danke für eure Antworten. Das hat mir sehr weiter geholfen.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (1. Oktober 2015)

Zur Rahmenperformance:
http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2014/08/giant-stance-275-2015.html
Nicht soooo geil...
_"As you can see in the Excel table and the first graphic the "Flexpoint" Giant Stance system has a ratio of 2015 Anti-squat quite low. The system does well in small dish and perhaps this is not ideal for the type of user that is geared to this model, but falls short in other developments. In this respect I believe that Giant has made a mistake, have sought physical resemblance to other models by placing the point of concentric main line with shock mount regardless that this is not the most suitable position for monopivot. The Pedal-kickback (8.5º) meanwhile is quite low and the brake-squat (82%) remains in a medium-high level, since neither has used a rear HL.  
In the graph we see as the Leverage Ratio system is progressive-linear (~ 2.95-2.6). It is a fairly soft but LR is a correct figure for a picture with 120mm of travel. The damper in the basic models is a RS Monarch R camera small and measures 184x44mm air, not bad at all but the ideal would have been mounting at least one RS Monarch RT, the top model mounts a Fox Float CTD but the same price you can get a Trance Anthem or assemblies with a somewhat worse, but with a system that is clearly superior."_


Das gelbe Stance gibts im Netz gerade schon für 999€, aber wenn du schon beim Händler mit Beratung warst würd ich auch da kaufen...
Sollt wrsl schon taugen für das Anforderungsprofil, und der Preis ist imo recht gut, v.a. in D mit der besseren Ausstattung als anderswo.

Und Trance ist normal schon bissl übertrieben für erweiterte Waldwegtouren 
Giant Anthem /Anthem SX wär vll noch was:
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/model/anthem.3.ltd/16544/70500/
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/model/anthem.sx/21827/83134/


----------



## blowmountain (8. Dezember 2015)

noch mal ein Aufwärmer des Themas Stance: in diversen Magazinen wird zur Zeit die 120er Klasse für 2016 als Trend propagiert. 120 ist zurück, heißt es da. Aber nun mit den Vorteilen des 27,5er Maßes sowie moderner Geometrien. Trailbikes bzw. Tourenbikes sollen sie heißen und die neuen Spaßmaschinen sein, aufgrund ihrer Wendigkeit. Nun hat Giant ja das Stance auch als Trailbike klassifiziert, schon 2015. Und meiner Ansicht nach passt das Stance schon recht gut in diese "neue" Gruppe von den Abmessungen her. Vielleicht hat Giant da ja (unbewußt) einen Anstoß gegeben. Nur die Anbauteile und der Preis sind natürlich am unteren Ende der Stufe, insofern wird es zuvorderst vielleicht als Einstiegs-Bike gesehen, nicht als Teil einer eigenen Klasse zwischen CC und All-Mountain. Gibt's dazu Meinungen die das ähnlich sehen, oder bin ich da auf dem Holzweg?


----------



## rmaurer (8. Dezember 2015)

Das Stance ist als reines Einsteigerbike konzipiert für Kunden die ein einfaches funktionelles Bike suchen ohne sich bei der Kaufentscheidung über Austattungsdetails den Kopf zu zerbrechen und kommt daher mit günstigen Komponenten und einem relativ steilen Lenkwinkel. Trends werden hier keine gesetzt. Eine handvoll Berichte über Rahmenbrüche im mtbr forum sind jetzt kein Skandal deuten aber zumindest auf Probleme mit der Dauerhaltbarkeit des Flexpoint Designs hin.

Trailbike im Sortiment wäre das Trance welches zwar absolut gesehen etwas teurer dafür aber deutlich besser ausgestattet daherkommt (der Rahmen ist auch ein Austattungsmerkmal!)

Wenn du es bis hier ins Forum geschafft hast ist das Stance nix für dich.


----------



## blowmountain (8. Dezember 2015)

Das Stance gab es in den USA in 2015 in drei Modellen, in Deutschland dagegen war es nur mit einer Version zu kaufen, preislich und ausstattungsmäßig gesehen in der Tat im Einstiegssegment. Das Stance 0 in USA war teurer und besser ausgestattet als Trance 2 und Trance 3. Für mich ist das ein Indiz daß Giant hier durchaus einen Unterschied bewußt setzen wollte. Das Trance mit potenterem (aber dafür schwererem - Alu) Rahmen und 140mm travel als All Mountain, das Stance etwas agiler und "nur" 120mm Federweg für Touren und moderate Trails. Andere Anbieter kommen - so mein Eindruck - erst jetzt auf die Idee, dieser Differenzierung zu folgen (siehe z.B. aktuelle Ausgabe mountainbike-magazin).

Die Diskussionen um Flexpoint kenne ich natürlich und als wirklich ambitionierter biker wird die Wahl sicherlich zum Trance gehen, das würde ich auch so sehen. Nicht unbedingt weil das Stance schlecht ist (für den gedachten Einsatzbereich), sondern weil das Trance mehr Möglichkeiten bietet. Wer weiß was die Jungs mit dem Stance angestellt haben dass die Kettenstreben gebrochen sind, von wipes etc is die Rede. Wäre vielleicht mal interessant, wenn Giant das Stance mit Maestro ausstatten würde.


----------



## sammy12300 (20. August 2016)

Ich klinke mich mal hier ein:

Nach rund einem Jahr ist bei mir leider auch die Kettenstrebe rechts gebrochen...
gemäßigter Traileinsatz im Mittelgebirge...

ich bin mal gespannt, wie das ganze jetzt geregelt wird...


----------



## rmaurer (20. August 2016)

Du bekommst einen neuen Rahmen. Beim 2016er ist die "Sollbruchstelle" dann nicht mehr enthalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sammy12300 (21. August 2016)

Hey,
darf ich fragen woher du Bescheid weißt? Beim 2016er haben Sie die Stelle dann verstärkt oder wie sieht das aus?

Ich werde morgen mal beim Händler anrufen, der leider 150km entfernt sitzt...ich hoffe aber, dass ich das über einen örtlichen ZEG Betrieb lösen kann, sonst wird der Aufwand ganz schön groß. Hast du Erfahrungen wie lange so ein Austausch im Normalfall dauert/dauern sollte und ob Ersatzrahmen noch verfügbar sind? Habe schon überlegt ob ich gegen einen Aufpreis den Trance Rahmen nehme und ne neue Gabel.


----------



## rmaurer (21. August 2016)

sammy12300 schrieb:


> Hey,
> darf ich fragen woher du Bescheid weißt? Beim 2016er haben Sie die Stelle dann verstärkt oder wie sieht das aus?



stand so im mtbr forum mit Photos. 2016er Rahmen ist an der Stelle nachweislich verstärkt.



sammy12300 schrieb:


> Habe schon überlegt ob ich gegen einen Aufpreis den Trance Rahmen nehme und ne neue Gabel.



wäre vielleicht gescheiter...


----------



## sammy12300 (21. August 2016)

Super,
danke für die Infos! Mal schauen was der Händler sagt... 

(ich bin da ein wenig von ZEG Händlern voreingenommen, aber vllt werde ich auch positiv überascht??? Ich werde mich melden, wenn ich was neues weiß!)


----------



## sammy12300 (25. August 2016)

So,
habe einen anderen Giant Händler in der Nähe kontaktiert. Erst sollte nur der Hinterbau getauscht werden, jetzt wird aber der gesamte Rahmen getauscht. Nur leider in dem Blau/Orange, sodass Anbauteile wie Vorbau, Lenker oder Satteklemme in Grün nicht mehr passen.

Auf jeden Fall schnelle und kulante Abwicklung. Der neue Rahmen soll verstärkt worden sein und von der Hinterbaugeometrie verändert. Ich bin gespannt und hoffe, dass er diesmal länger hält als ein Jahr...


----------



## Geigerinio (22. August 2017)

Servus, kann hier jemand die Einbaumaße für den Dämpfer im Stance 1 2015 nennen? Danke.


----------

